# best steroid to bring out the VEINS???????



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

looking to bring out the veins a bit more and get vascular which course would you personnaly go with, i was thinking 2ml of test e (prochem) maybe 3ml of equipoise and i heard that oxys are a good way of helping aswell? your views


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Crack seems to work well!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

EQ seemed to work the best for me, then the IGF-1LR3 did tons as well.

Bet both would look freak show.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

anavar gave me good vascularity and believe it or not dbol does wonders too! but everyones different these are the only two orals av tried so cant comment on more

would also help being lein if you want vascularity


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Any aas really...if you really want them to pop out then I will let you in on a little secret...

Loose weight


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

hackskii said:


> EQ seemed to work the best for me, then the IGF-1LR3 did tons as well.
> 
> Bet both would look freak show.


only thing thats turning me off EQ is that its very mild and need to be run at high doses for a long period, would masteron enanthate work the same??


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

cas said:


> Any aas really...if you really want them to pop out then I will let you in on a little secret...
> 
> Loose weight


roughly at 12percent and to be honest i dont diet all the time, greyhound breed as they call it


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

johnnyg said:


> roughly at 12percent and to be honest i dont diet all the time, greyhound breed as they call it


I was only pulling your chain...well I'm not, it does help 

When I was lean, just eating a chocolate bar would have me looking like a smack head..sugar in general had them popping out all over the place.

Tren gets them going too


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Test Tren eq mast with oxys and winny also a ai to get rid of estrogen sick of people saying how disgusting my veins are tbh never get a compliment on them edit-i have also heard if people using a mild diuretic laxsic or something ike that but if you are still 12 pct bf and not getting any leaner vascularity won't be that visible anyway better off losing the fat then adding stuff in


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

EQ and Primo


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I got vascular from using tren


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Masteron and tren


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

johnnyg said:


> only thing thats turning me off EQ is that its very mild and need to be run at high doses for a long period, would masteron enanthate work the same??


No, the thing with the EQ is really blood volume which to some degree all steroids do, but EQ seemed to me to work the best, and the IGF-1LR3 will do it too.

You dont even need to be lean for it to work.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

EQ and/or oxy's


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Deca really bought mine out.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

tren/test/mast made me more vascular than i am right now at about 5% bf more lol


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

hackskii said:


> No, the thing with the EQ is really blood volume which to some degree all steroids do, but EQ seemed to me to work the best, and the IGF-1LR3 will do it too.
> 
> You dont even need to be lean for it to work.


ya im gonna give the EQ and oxys a try bud!!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

ItsaSecret said:


> tren/test/mast made me more vascular than i am right now at about 5% bf more lol


tren doesnt agree with me, not good for the head!!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

imabigguy said:


> Test Tren eq mast with oxys and winny also a ai to get rid of estrogen sick of people saying how disgusting my veins are tbh never get a compliment on them edit-i have also heard if people using a mild diuretic laxsic or something ike that but if you are still 12 pct bf and not getting any leaner vascularity won't be that visible anyway better off losing the fat then adding stuff in


lasix is dangerous lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

johnnyg said:


> tren doesnt agree with me, not good for the head!!


its the same with everyone lol just depends how strong/weak minded u r i guess, dont let things get to you  be happy!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Single digit bf, zero water retention, eq+igf-1, eq min 1g ew.

You can buy an injection from synthetek which is suposed to dialate your blood vessels for a few hours, not sure what's in it or if it works tho. Suposed tro be a pre comp injection...


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Tren

Mast

EQ

Var


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

TREN ACETATE


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Anavar

Halo

EQ

IGF1

GLycerine in red wine


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

pea head said:


> Anavar
> 
> Halo
> 
> ...


In which order mate?


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

ItsaSecret said:


> its the same with everyone lol just depends how strong/weak minded u r i guess, dont let things get to you  be happy!


ive tried but it just makes me un-happy :whistling:


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Single digit bf, zero water retention, eq+igf-1, eq min 1g ew.
> 
> You can buy an injection from synthetek which is suposed to dialate your blood vessels for a few hours, not sure what's in it or if it works tho. Suposed tro be a pre comp injection...


any idea what its called??


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

johnnyg said:


> any idea what its called??


this is it mate, i think you inj the whole bottle pre comp

http://www.synthetek.com/products/synthelator-vasodilator/


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Short term... viagra :thumbup1:


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

stone14 said:


> this is it mate, i think you inj the whole bottle pre comp
> 
> http://www.synthetek.com/products/synthelator-vasodilator/


think ill stick with the eq and oxys lol :stuart:


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

MethylMast/Superdrol. I imagine masteron would have the same effect also.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

johnnyg said:


> think ill stick with the eq and oxys lol :stuart:


These will bring out veins alright!

As long a you don't have loads of fat covering you up of course!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hotdog147 said:


> These will bring out veins alright!
> 
> As long a you don't have loads of fat covering you up of course!


On EQ, I was not lean and had some pretty crazy veins.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> These will bring out veins alright!
> 
> As long a you don't have loads of fat covering you up of course!


im lean enough at the moment at 10% roughly id say maybe a bit more so should do ok


----------



## madrone (Dec 20, 2011)

I have tried the following and got these results

EQ at 900 for 16 weeks - nothing to write home about

Mast at 400 for 6 weeks - Little bit better than above

Anavar at 50mg a day - I am 1 week in and pumps and vascularity better than both above

Tren A - 300PW and from 3rd jab i looked superhuman but it was the hardest to take

Hope this helps


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

I thought any AAS would bring out vascularity as it increases blood flow, red blood cell count etc.

It also depends on BF % and how much water you're holding..

I see Deca and EQ mentioned a lot in this regard, although probably only because there's no water retention with these..


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

what about tren a and anavar together for vascularity?  (an test of course)


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jeffj said:


> what about tren a and anavar together for vascularity?  (an test of course)


Fcuking hell lad...me and others have said what works in previous posts :lol:

Just use the compounds i have mentioned and it WILL work.....half the problem is with this sort of bullsh1t is the fact that some people just cant get the veins and and dont have the thin skin look......hence the meaning "you cant polish a turd".

If you have a tendency to see veins then any of these compounds will work with a bit of sugar and salt.....simple as that.

Just use compounds stated above........job done :thumbup1:


----------



## manaja (Feb 10, 2008)

I knew a guy who ran oxys for this with tren ace and drank vodka on an evening , was a few years ago, but they were popping out all over the place , he looked the biz, but was always very red faced , he didnt do it for very long, think it would of paggered his liver if he did !


----------

